# Confirmed wheels that fit the Atlas (17s) for winter duty?



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm in the process of hunting down a set of 17's for the winter duty. Tires are on order and I wanted to run stock passat wheels but the offeset is about 10mm to shallow. Anyone running OEM VW or Audi 17s for winter duty?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I'm in the process of hunting down a set of 17's for the winter duty. Tires are on order and I wanted to run stock passat wheels but the offeset is about 10mm to shallow. Anyone running OEM VW or Audi 17s for winter duty?


What is tire width for 17’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I'm in the process of hunting down a set of 17's for the winter duty. Tires are on order and I wanted to run stock passat wheels but the offeset is about 10mm to shallow. Anyone running OEM VW or Audi 17s for winter duty?


Looks like 17" Passat wheels are only 7" wide too. Probably too narrow to run decent width tires on the Atlas. Otherwise, couldn't you run 10mm spacers?

Somebody offered me a set of 18" GTI wheels for me to mount some A/T tires on my Atlas, but they are only 7.5" wide. Probably not a good idea to run narrower wheels.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I have been browsing Tire Rack for wheel and tire packages because I would like to run some Cooper A/T 3 tires. Why are so many aftermarket wheels so ugly? Anyway, should I be concerned about which wheels I am running on a 4500 lb SUV? Some of the wheels look a little to light-duty for something this big and heavy. I guess it weighs about the same as an A8, so maybe not an issue.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

edyvw said:


> What is tire width for 17’s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


245/70/17s. I Just got some Michelin Xice2's and I don't want to buy some offbrand wheels as they look like poop. OEM+ ... 



Icantdrive65 said:


> Looks like 17" Passat wheels are only 7" wide too. Probably too narrow to run decent width tires on the Atlas. Otherwise, couldn't you run 10mm spacers?
> 
> Somebody offered me a set of 18" GTI wheels for me to mount some A/T tires on my Atlas, but they are only 7.5" wide. Probably not a good idea to run narrower wheels.


Yeah the Passat wheels won't do, I know that, I was hoping they would but they won't.



Icantdrive65 said:


> I have been browsing Tire Rack for wheel and tire packages because I would like to run some Cooper A/T 3 tires. Why are so many aftermarket wheels so ugly? Anyway, should I be concerned about which wheels I am running on a 4500 lb SUV? Some of the wheels look a little to light-duty for something this big and heavy. I guess it weighs about the same as an A8, so maybe not an issue.


weight shouldn't be an issue, make sure you don't get some cheap replica wheels is all. I agree, everything on tirerack looks like crap ... and I don't want to spend $800 on winter wheels ... I'm looking locally on CL without success for a set.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Going with 17” makes sense only if width is narrower then 245. However, narrower then 245 might feel under tired on such large SUV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

edyvw said:


> Going with 17” makes sense only if width is narrower then 245. However, narrower then 245 might feel under tired on such large SUV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


options are 245/70 or 255/65 on a 17", and you need a 8" wide wheel. Not a lot of OEM options for 17x8 from VW LOL.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SCHWAB0 said:


> options are 245/70 or 255/65 on a 17", and you need a 8" wide wheel. Not a lot of OEM options for 17x8 from VW LOL.


Tirerack disagrees.

245/70r17 requires wheel width of 6.5" to 8"

255/65r17 requires 7" to 9"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

And OP what is the point going with 17” again? 
245/60 R18 are size choice for most appliance SUV’s. That means when you buying tires they will be probably fresh (recent DOT) and you will have more options. 
245/70 R17? No point in snow over 245/60 R18. Same width. Only thing you will do is mess up handling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> Tirerack disagrees.
> 
> 245/70r17 requires wheel width of 6.5" to 8"
> 
> ...


yeah noticed a few 7.5", you're right. Appreciate the info.



edyvw said:


> And OP what is the point going with 17” again?
> 245/60 R18 are size choice for most appliance SUV’s. That means when you buying tires they will be probably fresh (recent DOT) and you will have more options.
> 245/70 R17? No point in snow over 245/60 R18. Same width. Only thing you will do is mess up handling.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Point? Main point is that the tires and wheels themselves are cheaper and provide more comfort. I did the same with my R, went down to 17s and its a different car alltogether.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> yeah noticed a few 7.5", you're right. Appreciate the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Point? Main point is that the tires and wheels themselves are cheaper and provide more comfort. I did the same with my R, went down to 17s and its a different car alltogether.


Sure, it will be more comfortable. But going down to 17” on R is completely different then on 4500lbs vehicle and you are not getting anything when it comes to snow performance. I was thinking to downsize on X5 to 235/65 R18. I need sometimes when ski deep snow plowing performance and I am all about: the narrowest possible for winter. Then I tried another X5 with that size and car felt ridiculously under tired. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

edyvw said:


> Sure, it will be more comfortable. But going down to 17” on R is completely different then on 4500lbs vehicle and you are not getting anything when it comes to snow performance. I was thinking to downsize on X5 to 235/65 R18. I need sometimes when ski deep snow plowing performance and I am all about: the narrowest possible for winter. Then I tried another X5 with that size and car felt ridiculously under tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


winter tires in general feel squishy and unstable compared to the all season equivalent .

Well I ended up pulling a trigger on a set of wheels and tires from discount tire direct.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> winter tires in general feel squishy and unstable compared to the all season equivalent .
> 
> Well I ended up pulling a trigger on a set of wheels and tires from discount tire direct.


Of course they feel more squishy. But that was not my point. You will have more rubber on the wall. But if it works for you that is ok. It will be more comfortable , you will not gain anything in winter performance and you will loose handling characteristics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

SCHWAB0 said:


> winter tires in general feel squishy and unstable compared to the all season equivalent .
> 
> Well I ended up pulling a trigger on a set of wheels and tires from discount tire direct.



Cool wheels (as far as steel wheels go)!! Post up pics when you get them mounted.:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> Of course they feel more squishy. But that was not my point. You will have more rubber on the wall. But if it works for you that is ok. It will be more comfortable , you will not gain anything in winter performance and you will loose handling characteristics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're going to lose handling characteristics anyway with a studless tire that maximizes snow and ice performance.

No one said going minus 1 size will improve dry road grip. Other than being the Atlas forum troll, you're making a big deal out of nothing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> You're going to lose handling characteristics anyway with a studless tire that maximizes snow and ice performance.
> 
> No one said going minus 1 size will improve dry road grip. Other than being the Atlas forum troll, you're making a big deal out of nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


No **** Columbus that you will loose dry performance. And then on top of that add some side wall and keep same width. So he will not gain any winter performance and it will additionally worsen dry performance by going 17”. If this is some experiment makes sense, otherwise not see any benefit except few bucks cheaper tires. Now if few bucks is worth of additionally degrading performance, then yeah, makes sense. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> No **** Columbus that you will loose dry performance. And then on top of that add some side wall and keep same width. So he will not gain any winter performance and it will additionally worsen dry performance by going 17”. If this is some experiment makes sense, otherwise not see any benefit except few bucks cheaper tires. Now if few bucks is worth of additionally degrading performance, then yeah, makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The OP isn't stupid. He probably already knows this compromise of minus 1 sizing. 

The stock Bridgestone or continental tires are not exactly ultra high performance all seasons tires, so it won't be a huge loss in dry road grip.

Degradation in "performance" vs cost. Op already knows this compromise. Of he wanted to have dry performance, then there is the toyo Celsius at the compromise of snow and ice performance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> The OP isn't stupid. He probably already knows this compromise of minus 1 sizing.
> 
> The stock Bridgestone or continental tires are not exactly ultra high performance all seasons tires, so it won't be a huge loss in dry road grip.
> 
> ...


It won’t be huge loss of grip since DM-V2 are greatly improved in dry compared to previous generation (not so much when it comes to ice performance). Handling will be compromised because of more rubber on a side. 
As for “knowing,” he compared Golf R and downsizing to 17. He lost me there as I am not sure where is comparison having R on 17 and Atlas on 17. 
What I do like is those steel wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

vwbugstuff said:


> Cool wheels (as far as steel wheels go)!! Post up pics when you get them mounted.:thumbup:


I shall do that . They should be here by end of the week hopefully.



BsickPassat said:


> The OP isn't stupid. He probably already knows this compromise of minus 1 sizing.
> 
> The stock Bridgestone or continental tires are not exactly ultra high performance all seasons tires, so it won't be a huge loss in dry road grip.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I'm of the school of thought smallest wheel and more sidewall. Cheaper tires and having more sidewall IMHO is the biggest benefit of all, wife won't curb the wheels :laugh:. 



edyvw said:


> It won’t be huge loss of grip since DM-V2 are greatly improved in dry compared to previous generation (not so much when it comes to ice performance). Handling will be compromised because of more rubber on a side.
> As for “knowing,” he compared Golf R and downsizing to 17. He lost me there as I am not sure where is comparison having R on 17 and Atlas on 17.
> What I do like is those steel wheels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to drive accordingly, right? I mean more sidewall and winter tire in general gives you more sidewall flex, I won't be taking any corners at 60MPH .. or at least I don't plan on it. I went down to 17's because the wheels and tires are the same cost as tires for 18's . Performance around corners isn't a huge factor here, traction and stopping ability in a straight line is what i'm after mainly.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> It won’t be huge loss of grip since DM-V2 are greatly improved in dry compared to previous generation (not so much when it comes to ice performance). Handling will be compromised because of more rubber on a side.
> As for “knowing,” he compared Golf R and downsizing to 17. He lost me there as I am not sure where is comparison having R on 17 and Atlas on 17.
> What I do like is those steel wheels.
> 
> ...


You underestimated the OP's experience in this and you got confused. You went with more offense thinking the OP doesn't know what he's doing.

Golf R has 18" wheels wrapped in 225/40r18 ultra high performance rubber.

OP went to 17" wheels with 225/45r17 winter tires.

Pretty sure he has experienced the dry handling difference with slightly more compliant ride.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I shall do that . They should be here by end of the week hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing that is bit strange is price. I paid DM-V2 in November 2015 (not Thanxgiving sale) 255/55 R18 a $148. Not sure why price skyrocketed that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Cool find on the steel wheels. Please show us how it looks when you get it mounted up.

I went with the Pulse P20 wheels, which were 17x8 40mm offset (and similar in price to your steelies thanks to a hook-up I have). This offered similar gap from wheel edge to strut as the OE wheel. I think I went 245/65/17 as that was closer to OE diameter (it was a while ago). I also went with the Blizzak DM V2. 

Fully agree that a narrower tire is a better choice in the snow, but there was no good combination that didn't need a lot of extra work/spacers etc to get good fitment. I'm VERY pleased with this setup in all kinds of poor winter weather. The grip on loose snow is amazing. I can't even believe that I can corner a 4500 lbs SUV the way I can in the Atlas in the snow.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

edyvw said:


> One thing that is bit strange is price. I paid DM-V2 in November 2015 (not Thanxgiving sale) 255/55 R18 a $148. Not sure why price skyrocketed that much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TeamAtlas said:


> Cool find on the steel wheels. Please show us how it looks when you get it mounted up.
> 
> I went with the Pulse P20 wheels, which were 17x8 40mm offset (and similar in price to your steelies thanks to a hook-up I have). This offered similar gap from wheel edge to strut as the OE wheel. I think I went 245/65/17 as that was closer to OE diameter (it was a while ago). I also went with the Blizzak DM V2.
> 
> Fully agree that a narrower tire is a better choice in the snow, but there was no good combination that didn't need a lot of extra work/spacers etc to get good fitment. I'm VERY pleased with this setup in all kinds of poor winter weather. The grip on loose snow is amazing. I can't even believe that I can corner a 4500 lbs SUV the way I can in the Atlas in the snow.


Nice, those looks pretty sweet! I agree, this ain't no sports car and having a 10mm width difference isn't going to be noticeable in any type of driving we do.

Also, I found out this morning that those steel wheels are on backorder, so they comp'ed a different set (Drag DR-67 17x7.5 5-112.00 ET38 DGMCXX) with a 25% discount as a counter offer to which I accepted. I wish I could have gotten the steelies since they look like the police interceptor SUV wheels .

This is what the new wheels look like:









I should have them in a week or so, they're being shipped to a local DT for installation purposes.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Nice, those looks pretty sweet! I agree, this ain't no sports car and having a 10mm width difference isn't going to be noticeable in any type of driving we do.
> 
> Also, I found out this morning that those steel wheels are on backorder, so they comp'ed a different set (Drag DR-67 17x7.5 5-112.00 ET38 DGMCXX) with a 25% discount as a counter offer to which I accepted. I wish I could have gotten the steelies since they look like the police interceptor SUV wheels .
> 
> ...


 CAn you wait? I have similar on X5 for winter set up. Looks good, BUT collects snow like crazy when deep. Then you have to clean it so it doesn’t shake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

edyvw said:


> CAn you wait? I have similar on X5 for winter set up. Looks good, BUT collects snow like crazy when deep. Then you have to clean it so it doesn’t shake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gentleman said it's a 2-3 month wait ... by then winter is done :laugh:. I don't plan on offroading anytime soon .


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> CAn you wait? I have similar on X5 for winter set up. Looks good, BUT collects snow like crazy when deep. Then you have to clean it so it doesn’t shake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steelies collect snow and freeze over also and it's harder to clear out than a more open wheel

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Steelies collect snow and freeze over also and it's harder to clear out than a more open wheel
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


All wheels collect snow. Bit when you have such an open wheel it is pita. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> The gentleman said it's a 2-3 month wait ... by then winter is done :laugh:. I don't plan on offroading anytime soon .


Well, this was around 5-6 inches of wet sticky stuff. You should be good in powder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

wheels are being shipped to local DT tomorrow, I'll try to sneak in and get it mounted, otherwise it'll be a saturday morning task. I'd do it myself but my jack isn't tall enough .


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

If you're careful, you can put the jack under the wheel end of the control arm and lift it up.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SCHWAB0 said:


> wheels are being shipped to local DT tomorrow, I'll try to sneak in and get it mounted, otherwise it'll be a saturday morning task. I'd do it myself but my jack isn't tall enough .


Use the factory emergency jack


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Too late, they're already en route to the shop, I'll use the excuse to get a new jack 


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Too late, they're already en route to the shop, I'll use the excuse to get a new jack
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile office.


Check out harbor freight. Occasionally their 3-ton jacks go on sale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> Check out harbor freight. Occasionally their 3-ton jacks go on sale
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'll most definitely do that! TY sir.

Here's the winter setup mounted:
Blizzak DMV2 on Drag DR-67






































Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Those look GREAT :snowcool:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

TeamAtlas said:


> Those look GREAT :snowcool:


:thumbup: TY!! They are so smooth on the road and absorb every bump!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good - will they accept OEM centercaps? I don't dislike aftermarket wheels, as long as I can mount VW centercaps.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

You can always get VW centercapa from ali Express. I haven't looked TBH


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

That tire size you picked has a 1 inch larger overall diameter than the OE 18s, whereas a 245/65R17 tire would have been the same diameter. It can affect your odometer accuracy as well as being squishier.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Pnvwfun said:


> That tire size you picked has a 1 inch larger overall diameter than the OE 18s, whereas a 245/65R17 tire would have been the same diameter. It can affect your odometer accuracy as well as being squishier.


Stock wheels are 20s on mine... I've done the math... it's fine 


Sent from my mobile office.


----------

